# Damn, this team can be GREAT!



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

This team has a great potential and i always said it. next year, kenyon, nene, camby and melo are signed. i think that the team first mission should be to resign Miller and Earl. After they resign them, they still have enough money to sign a big-time SG- Redd or Allen. Simmons and Murray can also match but the team need more of a shooter as u guys know better than me. they should pick up a C in the draft. they also lack some defense on the perimeter so buckner and/or another player should be signed and have another backup PG. they can have a nice roster:
PG: Miller (Boykins, another backup PG who can defend)
SG: Redd (Lenard, Buckner)
SF: Melo (White, good perimeter defender)
PF: K-Mart (Nene)
C: Camby (draft pick and/or another backup)

oh, and for those who thinks kenyon was a mistake, i really disagree with u. Kmart was a very good sign. maybe he doesnt worth the maximum, but so are most of the players with a maximum contracts. he defently worth a big contract. he is one of the top defensive players at his position, i would say top 5, and one of the top PF overall (i would say top 8). if anyone have seen last year playoffs, he knows what im talking about. a very good player and indeed a good sign.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>X-JAY</b>!
> resign Miller and Earl.


do your homework. your post is worthless


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> do your homework. your post is worthless


Hehehe. :laugh:


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> do your homework. your post is worthless


explain yourself.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I certainly dont need to explain myself

http://www.dfw.net/~patricia/contracts

a link for you to use to do research that might actually be worth reading


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> do your homework. your post is worthless


You've made worse posts with your facts straight. At least X-Jay made an honest mistake. When you **** a post up, it's either because sheer stupidity, ignorance, or both. Quit acting like you're some kinda basketball oracle, cause you're not.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> You've made worse posts with your facts straight. At least X-Jay made an honest mistake.


an honest mistake of believing dre and earls contracts are just ready to expire? or how about that fact that he thought after doing all that we could still go ahead and sign a free agent like Redd or Allen. Thats called not doing any research and not having a damn clue.


As for my posts, i do plenty of research. Not to mention i was the first person online to proclaim the backcourt as this teams achilles heal, long before last season was over. Do you remember some of my ideas, getting stackhouse in the exp draft via the bobcats. trading for mobley, vince carter was one trade suggestion i have, which the raptors board laughed at, i should go back there because my trade idea was better than what they got. I also suggested deals that involved mobley and r. davis. 

What orginal ideas have you ever had other than criticizing others? I dont care if you like a particular shooting guard i suggest we trade for. Although the lack of acknowledgement that that is this teams problem has been widely noticed on this particular board.


Why dont we go back to last spring,,, what did i say? Oh yea we could have give stromile swift the 56 million (and he would have taken it and memphis wouldnt have matched) Kiki could have inked Q if he wasnt afraid the Clips would match. Kiki could have had Stackhouse and his 7.5 million or so a year for 3 years contract. Now if the team did what i suggested at not resigned Camby, and say spent some money on Q and Stro, and obviously not gone after martin...then yes we probably could have signed a big free agent this summer.

My posts regarding Denver have been right on. And that includes my earlier attacks on Dre being a 2 guard and a good PG but not the right one for Denver. You havent spent nearly the time researching the team, and watching the team as I have


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> an honest mistake of believing dre and earls contracts are just ready to expire? or how about that fact that he thought after doing all that we could still go ahead and sign a free agent like Redd or Allen. Thats called not doing any research and not having a damn clue.
> ...



You do research before every post?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You do research before every post?


when presenting new information, yes, i look it up. Dont you? Or do you just make guess posts, like lets resign dre and earl?


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> an honest mistake of believing dre and earls contracts are just ready to expire? or how about that fact that he thought after doing all that we could still go ahead and sign a free agent like Redd or Allen. Thats called not doing any research and not having a damn clue.
> ...


actually, i made a little research but my mistake was to use HOOPSHYPE, which wrote that Denver pays only 28 mill $ next season, a lot less than the cap. i assumed that the nuggets could have signed all three (Earl, Miller and Redd). Miller and Earl's total salary is about 12 mill, right?
all the other players' payroll is 28 mill $, so total its 40 mill. they still have a decent chance at signing Redd threw S & T, but my point was that with a great shooter like Redd, another backup SG who can shoot and a good perimeter defender, along with a decent backup big-man the team can be very very good.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>X-JAY</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, i made a little research but my mistake was to use HOOPSHYPE, which wrote that Denver pays only 28 mill $ next season, a lot less than the cap. i assumed that the nuggets could have signed all three (Earl, Miller and Redd). Miller and Earl's total salary is about 12 mill, right?
> all the other players' payroll is 28 mill $, so total its 40 mill. they still have a decent chance at signing Redd threw S & T, but my point was that with a great shooter like Redd, another backup SG who can shoot and a good perimeter defender, along with a decent backup big-man the team can be very very good.


earl and miller are under long term deals. Denver will be lucky to have around 5 million to spend this summer


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> You've made worse posts with your facts straight. At least X-Jay made an honest mistake. When you **** a post up, it's either because sheer stupidity, ignorance, or both. Quit acting like you're some kinda basketball oracle, cause you're not.


:laugh:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Damn, this team can be GREAT!*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 to those that get it


----------

